# I got sick of all the liberals on another forum.



## thank-a-con (Jan 1, 2015)

So, I'm looking for a new one.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome!  I look forward to you getting sick of me


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 1, 2015)

Extremist of both sides suck. 

I focus on Infrastructure, science, r&d, education and what it takes to keep our civilization the best. You can't do that by not building that bridge!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you also a fake christian, racist, trailer trash, uneducated cracker who hides behind insults, potty language and name calling? 

If so, you'll be right at home here.

I'm pure as the driven snow, knee-jerk prog-lib so I'm looking forward to making you very sick.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Extremist of both sides suck.
> 
> I focus on Infrastructure, science, r&d, education and what it takes to keep our civilization the best. You can't do that by not building that bridge!



Lol the boards top racist advocating against extremists.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 1, 2015)

We have them here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Extremist of both sides suck.
> 
> I focus on Infrastructure, science, r&d, education and what it takes to keep our civilization the best. You can't do that by not building that bridge!


----------



## norwegen (Jan 1, 2015)

They're not that bright over here.  You'll have fun.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2015)

I enjoy posters with another viewpoint

If everyone agreed with you, the board would be pretty boring


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Extremist of both sides suck.
> 
> I focus on Infrastructure, science, r&d, education and what it takes to keep our civilization the best. You can't do that by not building that bridge!


you are also pretty racist at times Matt.....which means you suck too....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Ahhh ... I see the OP has chosen an avi representative of both his age and his general outlook on life.

Yep, he's gonna love it here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Don't feed the trolls

2. Jake Starkey is a Reactionary Progressive and will gnaw the guts out of anyone criticizing Obama or ObamaCare

3. The "Manmade Global Warming" Cult here is as batshit crazy as you'll find anywhere on the planet. They are pathological liars and impervious to facts or any opinion contrary to their EnvirMarxism Religious beliefs


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.


Grab yourself a Dramamine and jump right in. We have more than our share of goofy Liberals and even a few goofy Conservatives.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Welcome!  I look forward to you getting sick of me


^^^^^ one of the goofier.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 1, 2015)

Meh, OK then. Welcome.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Are you also a fake christian, racist, trailer trash, uneducated cracker who hides behind insults, potty language and name calling?
> 
> If so, you'll be right at home here.
> 
> I'm pure as the driven snow, knee-jerk prog-lib so I'm looking forward to making you very sick.


And then there's Dudley do Wrong.... You'll be sick of him in a heart beat.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 1, 2015)

As always the liberals take pride in their stupidity, ignorance, incompetence and innumeracy. So while proportions may change it is same old same old here.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Extremist of both sides suck.
> ...



*Thanks, I was just thinking the same thing....*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 1, 2015)

william the wie said:


> As always the liberals take pride in their stupidity, ignorance, incompetence and innumeracy. So while proportions may change it is same old same old here.



*If you revel in right wing stupidity, ignorance and incompetence you'll be right at home on this board.  The racists here have finally decided to flaunt their bigotry, so if you hate blacks and minorities you're in fine company.  There's only about 10-15 liberals on here that I can count.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Extremist of both sides suck.
> ...




*Yeah, I know.  I had a mouth full of my iced tea when I read that.  Had to get the windex and a paper towel for my monitor.....*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 1, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> I enjoy posters with another viewpoint
> 
> If everyone agreed with you, the board would be pretty boring



*Other viewpoints are fine.  It's sheer laziness to corroborate or verify comments that makes me nuts.  A blog is not Reuters.  Righties on here seem to get the two confused.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 1, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.



*Just google "infantile fantasy action hero characters" like the other righties on here do.  
The other search should be "buffed out body builders in drag".  *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 1. Don't feed the trolls
> 
> 2. Jake Starkey is a Reactionary Progressive and will gnaw the guts out of anyone criticizing Obama or ObamaCare
> 
> 3. The "Manmade Global Warming" Cult here is as batshit crazy as you'll find anywhere on the planet. They are pathological liars and impervious to facts or any opinion contrary to their EnvirMarxism Religious beliefs



Progs, Libs, Cons, far right reactionaries, and far left radicals here are not reticent to a wild board-wide brawl.  So welcome.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy posters with another viewpoint
> ...



They also confuse fox with real news.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Fox is to real news what professional wrestling is to real sports


----------



## thank-a-con (Jan 1, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *There's only about 10-15 liberals on here that I can count.*


Maybe you can only count to 10 or 15.  I don't know many left winger who count even that high.


----------



## thank-a-con (Jan 1, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yeah, I know.  I had a mouth full of my iced tea when I read that.  Had to get the windex and a paper towel for my monitor.....*


A liberal in possession of cleaning supplies... that has to be a first. 

Next thing you know you'll be buying a bar of soap and a toothbrush.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

But the fox girls are blond and cute with dimples.

They must not be prized for their brains.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> But the fox girls are blond and cute with dimples.
> 
> They must not be prized for their brains.



Technically they are not girls. As I've said before, they are manufactured from retired Barbie molds, and not anatomically correct.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2015)

*Guys...have you forgotten where you are?  This is an intro thread...*

*I.E.*
*These are Welcome Threads. Please focus on Civil Discourse. Be Polite. No Flame Wars. No Derailing. No Neg Repping. 

"Zone 1" Rules Apply Here.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Don't feed the trolls
> ...



ObamaCare sucks


----------



## April (Jan 1, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.



Well, you may get just as sick of the libs here, so, good luck. 

In any case...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome! I kick hippies!

What???


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



The most true and under used statement of the last 6 years,.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 2, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Extremist of both sides suck.
> 
> I focus on Infrastructure, science, r&d, education and what it takes to keep our civilization the best. You can't do that by not building that bridge!


You like shiny sparkly new and improved useless bullshit. Brotch


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.


I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 2, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Extremist of both sides suck.
> ...



So does the rest of the first world that we're competing with. China will eat our fucking lunch if we don't play the game.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sonny Clark (Jan 3, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.


I don't know about the Liberals on this forum, but there are more than a few children and attitudes on this forum. I've only been a member for three weeks and have seen more than enough immature and silly remarks, personal attacks, and those that really have no interest in discussion or debate. So far, the average age range, according to my guess, is between 8 and 12 years old. Welcome, and try to enjoy.


----------



## Politico (Jan 3, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I dunno. Stevie may be worse.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 3, 2015)

"I got sick of all the liberals on another forum."

Who were proving conservatives are for the most part wrong.

Understandable.

Welcome, but you'll continue to be proven mostly wrong here as well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.




Well, a hearty welcome to you, too!!

When singing Kumbayah, do you sing Soprano, Alt, Tenor or Baß??




No really, I am glad you are here. That is wonderful.

I have specially prepared bags made to keep peoples' asses well preserved so that when I hand them their asses, those asses are in the very finest of shape!!  Quality control here at USMB!

But thank-a-con - before you begin, we need

1.) Your birth certificate, in triplicate, long-form only.
2.) Three blood tests
3.) An affadavit that you can correctly spell Tea Party placards!!

Please start practicing:


Please come memorized to your audition, otherwise, cereal_killer pulls out his whip!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> thank-a-con said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm looking for a new one.
> ...



"a few"???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Well, at least it wasn't some of my precious whiskey that you wasted!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 3, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.


So much for 'stand and fight.'


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *There's only about 10-15 liberals on here that I can count.*
> ...



Oh, yes, I am preparing a very special ass-bag for you!!!

Delightful!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 3, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "I got sick of all the liberals on another forum."
> 
> Who were proving conservatives are for the most part wrong.
> 
> ...



The conservatives are right about one thing...Simply that you're dead wrong to stand with thugs and dividers that hurt innocent people.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2015)

WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 3, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> thank-a-con said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm looking for a new one.
> ...





If you are looking for intelligent discourse, and productive discussion about the worlds problems, you are in the wrong place. This is nothing more than a mud pit. Hang around more than a few minutes you'll probably get splattered.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jan 3, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > thank-a-con said:
> ...


Thanks. I'm beginning to figure that out. I appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



That being said, it doesn't need to be that way.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jan 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I totally agree. There are way too many forums run like this one. Children and immature silly adults should be banned. I have never ever figured out exactly what they get out of such foolishness and school yard behavior. My guess is that it makes them feel somewhat superior and more intelligent. Also, low-self-esteem has to be somewhere in the equation. They'll figure out a way to get attention one way or another. It's like a bunch of school kids arguing on the playground. They somehow think that name calling and childish remarks puts them above everyone else. Little do they realize just how pathetic and immature they come across to others. In addition, my guess is that the site admin enjoys it and condones it. Otherwise, they would inform members that this site is for adult and civil discussion and debate only. I'm all for free speech and everyone's right to express their views and opinions, but, name calling and personal attacks are pushing the bounds a little too far.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 3, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.



Welcome......we got your six.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome.....we'll give you a good trouncing here, too!  By the time we get done with you, you'll be begging your old forum to take you back........


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 3, 2015)

But never forget:

To make a good mwrkin you gotta start with a bolt of Mertex.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Are you also a fake christian, racist, trailer trash, uneducated cracker who hides behind insults, potty language and name calling*?
> 
> If so, you'll be right at home here.
> 
> I'm pure as the driven snow, knee-jerk prog-lib so I'm looking forward to making you very sick.



  best entertainment on the site, you are that Luddly!


----------



## hauke (Feb 9, 2015)

my and some other peoples problem is am i liberal ?

or do i search for you to assasinate another asshole


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2015)

hauke, don't try to be too stupid at first here, because you are doing fine now


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 9, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.



Dear thank-a-con
I find the Conservatives here are better at politics
where they stick to the Constitution.

The liberals here are better at arguing about religion in secular terms,
but when it comes to Constitutional arguments, they go by legalistic
arguments and can completely miss or reject the spirit of the law,
(to the point this constitutes a different political belief or religion altogether.)

I decided to consider political beliefs
to be recognized equally as CREEDS under
the First and Fourteenth Amendments. So I believe
it is unconstitutional to impose such political creeds by law
against the will of people with opposing political creeds.

There were a few other liberals with potential to be objective
about the Constitution but they pretty much ran off. 

I can't find other honest liberals here who will
admit pushing a political religion and abusing govt to do so
in violation of religious freedom and equal protection of the 
laws from discrimination by creed.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 9, 2015)

Quite a polarizing thread title for an intro thread


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2015)

Emily wants to refashion the social and political and religious understanding of the Constitution.

She is by far the most original, and perhaps the brightest, conceptualist on the board, in my opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Quite a polarizing thread title for an intro thread


Perhaps.  But have you noticed that decibel level in conflict has decreased significantly in the last 18 months, and actual dialogue has increased a bit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 9, 2015)

*I got sick of all the liberals on another forum.*


if you have seen one

you have seen them all


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 9, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > thank-a-con said:
> ...



Dear BULLDOG and Sonny Clark

I see a lot more positives than negatives.
I find that because of free speech and respect for Constitutional due process
I am able to conduct meaningful discussions of very deep sensitive issues here
that other places can't accommodate, especially discussions that take a long time.

Even where there is yapping back and forth,
it is handled more in stride here, and can be worked around.
Free speech comes with a price, and that's part of the cost of doing business,
and putting up with the flipside, while everyone is learning how to communicate better.

I still learn more from you and others, even with these other challenges going on.
So thanks for being here and sharing.

If you hang around and keep raising the bar and enforcing higher standards,
people do respond as I have noticed.
I encourage you to keep contributing and work past things that may otherwise be distracting.
=======================================
To lighten up this long boring msg,
here are some song parodies you might like
written for Constitutional outreach:
Obama Gangsta Style - Lyrics for Video Contest
What Does the Law Say 
===============
Hi JakeStarkey
Thank you for the comments which I just now saw after posting this.
I am slipping in a thank you, as I most humbled, and just wanted to sneak this in....


----------



## Roudy (Feb 10, 2015)

What we have here is a sock within a sock within a sock. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.


Hello...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

thank-a-con said:


> So, I'm looking for a new one.



Liberal pagan lesbian veteran gun owner here.     Howdeedoo!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

norwegen said:


> They're not that bright over here.  You'll have fun.


Stop discussing yourself...


bodecea said:


> thank-a-con said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm looking for a new one.
> ...


Can I watch??


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> thank-a-con said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm looking for a new one.
> ...


Palin ???


----------



## Sonny Clark (Feb 10, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > They're not that bright over here.  You'll have fun.
> ...


Save me a seat.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 10, 2015)

I do not see the world in binary, and reject the liberal/conservative dichotomy as too often expressed here, so I am hoping you will get sick of me and think I'm hot stuff in more or less equal measure.


----------



## thank-a-con (Sep 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Are you also a fake christian, racist, trailer trash, uneducated cracker who hides behind insults, potty language and name calling?
> 
> If so, you'll be right at home here.
> 
> I'm pure as the driven snow, knee-jerk prog-lib so I'm looking forward to making you very sick.


No, I'm not a liberal.


----------

